# Weber Q Grill



## booze123

Is anyone using the Weber Q Grills while camping? 
Somehwere I read that the Weber Q Grill is the only grill that can be used to hook up to the outboard quick disconnect near the outdoor kitchen. Is this true.?
The thing you got to avoid is 'double-regulation' of the incoming propand.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I use a weber Q100. If you want to connect to the quick connect, you are on the low pressure side of the regulator on the propane tank and you have to remove the regulator on the grill. I have an adaptor connected to my tank between the tank and the regulator that I attach a hose to, which connects to the regulator on my grill.


----------



## outback loft

You need to remove the regulator from the grill and then you are set. You are not limited to the Weber grill, but you need to find one that the regulator is separate from the flow control. Most have this integrated into the regulator. I did have my grill hooked up to the quick disconnect for short while, but since I use my grill other times as well. I actually carry a separate 20lb propane tank and use a Coleman distribution tree, and a Coleman light on top.


----------



## duggy

I've been looking at this grill for my Outback 5100 Elite Grill

It's hard to tell in the description, but reading the reviews, it comes with a control for small LP bottles as well as a hose to connect to the quick connect on the trailer. It also can sit on a table top, or hang on the RV wall bracket. It appears to be a nice grill for the money.

Only problem for me is I can't find a reasonable way to get one to Canada, so I'm going to wait until I go to Florida in the winter, and get one then.

Doug


----------



## booze123

duggy said:


> I've been looking at this grill for my Outback 5100 Elite Grill
> 
> It's hard to tell in the description, but reading the reviews, it comes with a control for small LP bottles as well as a hose to connect to the quick connect on the trailer. It also can sit on a table top, or hang on the RV wall bracket. It appears to be a nice grill for the money.
> 
> Only problem for me is I can't find a reasonable way to get one to Canada, so I'm going to wait until I go to Florida in the winter, and get one then.
> 
> Doug


I've got an older version of that style. If it is made of cast aluminum, then it'll be great. If metal, stear clear. You want like it, the metals ones don't hold heat and are of poor quality.


----------



## Chuggs

We bought the Q100 on the the positive reviews that we had read about it.

It's a fantastic little grill. We bought the folding cart and cover for it. The only problem that I've had...is that you can accidently turn the gas knob when moving the grill around with the cover on it. I've depleted a gas bottle doing this. Now, I'm just careful to check to make sure that it's OFF after I move it around.

The grill cooks very evenly...and we've not had any flare-up issues. I had read that you start grilling on HIGH...and when you're ready to flip...turn it down to the low setting. This seems to work out great. We've cooked burgers, keilbasa, chicken breasts, bacon wrapped shrimp kabobs w/ bbq sauce, and steaks. Everything came out evenly cooked and fantastic.

If you've got a picnic table..it sits there perfectly...if not/ the cart comes in really handy.


----------



## thefulminator

Chuggs said:


> We bought the Q100 on the the positive reviews that we had read about it.
> 
> It's a fantastic little grill. We bought the folding cart and cover for it. The only problem that I've had...is that you can accidently turn the gas knob when moving the grill around with the cover on it. I've depleted a gas bottle doing this. Now, I'm just careful to check to make sure that it's OFF after I move it around.
> 
> The grill cooks very evenly...and we've not had any flare-up issues. I had read that you start grilling on HIGH...and when you're ready to flip...turn it down to the low setting. This seems to work out great. We've cooked burgers, keilbasa, chicken breasts, bacon wrapped shrimp kabobs w/ bbq sauce, and steaks. Everything came out evenly cooked and fantastic.
> 
> If you've got a picnic table..it sits there perfectly...if not/ the cart comes in really handy.


We've had one for over a year now and agree with Chuggs. The only issue I've had with it is how easily you can turn on the gas knob without noticing.


----------



## deanintemp

We have had our Q100 for about 3 or 4 years now. Still works like new, very well built. We recently purchased the wheeled cart which works great for us as I don't like cooking under the awning. We use the small bottled gas for its convenience, we usually get six or more meals from a single bottle. we just keep a couple bottles on hand when we run out! Weber also makes a larger Q200 version that uses the same cart, have thought about up-sizing since we have three kids and sometimes they bring friends.


----------



## duggy

booze123 said:


> I've been looking at this grill for my Outback 5100 Elite Grill
> 
> It's hard to tell in the description, but reading the reviews, it comes with a control for small LP bottles as well as a hose to connect to the quick connect on the trailer. It also can sit on a table top, or hang on the RV wall bracket. It appears to be a nice grill for the money.
> 
> Only problem for me is I can't find a reasonable way to get one to Canada, so I'm going to wait until I go to Florida in the winter, and get one then.
> 
> Doug


I've got an older version of that style. If it is made of cast aluminum, then it'll be great. If metal, stear clear. You want like it, the metals ones don't hold heat and are of poor quality.
[/quote]

It is cast aluminum.


----------



## muttbike

I've got both the Q100 and Q200. The Q100 started out as a Baby Q and I added the wing set from Amazon. I use the 200 for my home grill and the 100 for camping. I also use the blue bottles in the camper and an adapter for a normal propane bottle at home. Five for six meals off a single bottle is easy. Same cart works for both. I have the griddle from Amazon also, to keep the bacon smell out of the camper in the mornings.

I use a pressure washer after each trip with water only to clean up the 100. Still looks great.

I'll probably get the Q300 later and pass the 200 onto a relative.

JR


----------



## Chuggs

muttbike said:


> I have the griddle from Amazon also, to keep the bacon smell out of the camper in the mornings....
> 
> JR


Same here! Picked up a griddle at Home Depot. It's great...does a great job. I can get crispy bacon...and it's all done very evenly. Nothing better than standing outside in the morning with a good cup of joe...letting the aroma of bacon infuse the campground...and not linger inside your Outback.

Charlie


----------



## Fanatical1

I have the Weber Q200. As mentioned it will only work on the quick connect fitting on your Outback if you remove the 
regulator from the grill. I use a 5# propane tank which I refill. Cheaper than the small disposable tanks and not as big to store as
a 20 pounder. If you remove the regulator from any grill your commited to only using that grill when camping unless
you want to take it on and off again.


----------



## Sayonara

Another vote for the Q series. We have the Q200 and are very pleased with it!


----------



## rdvholtwood

Do any of you use the stand with the weber grill or just put it on the table....? We have a road trip grill with folding legs which make it nice to set up.......


----------



## Chuggs

rdvholtwood said:


> Do any of you use the stand with the weber grill or just put it on the table....? We have a road trip grill with folding legs which make it nice to set up.......


For us...it depends on the weather, and the campsite. If the campsite has no picnic tables, or I can get a better view of the river by throwing up our pop-up canopy, grill on the cart, and a couple of chairs...then that's what I do.

It's awfully easy to put it right on the picnic table as well...depends on how many people will be sitting at the picnic table and how big the table is.


----------



## thefulminator

Bought one of these at Walmart about five years ago. It's the same table except with some Seahawks logos and minus the hooks and paper towel holder. It's supposed to be for tailgate parties before games. The table top is made from aluminum slats and is supposed to take heat from a grill. It was a new item on the shelf and they didn't have a price tag on it yet. Ran it through the scanner and it was $19.00. We paid for it and didn't think twice until we saw it at Campingworld for $89.00. It works great for the Weber. I use an ten pound propane bottle with a distribution tree and a lantern on top. Works really well.


----------



## Eorb

We have the 220 and love it. Big enough so we can even do beer can chicken. Also have the stand, but I haven't figured out how to go from folded up to standing up, without looking like a clown. The way it folds with the grill on it, I end up having to turn it upside down to get the legs extended. I would sure love to figure out how to open it up without having to flip it. Any ideas?


----------



## Chuggs

Eorb said:


> We have the 220 and love it. Big enough so we can even do beer can chicken. Also have the stand, but I haven't figured out how to go from folded up to standing up, without looking like a clown. The way it folds with the grill on it, I end up having to turn it upside down to get the legs extended. I would sure love to figure out how to open it up without having to flip it. Any ideas?


Camp next to me...I'll make you look like an expert!









I store the grill separately...but I still look like I'm playing with a puzzle while I'm holding the latch brace clear and flipping legs around. When it all comes together...I dust myself off...regain my composure...and THEN start fumbling around with mating the grill to the cart.

Maybe when I really get cocky...I'll try to figure out how they turn it into the little grill wagon for towing it behind you like a roll aboard. I'm not that advanced yet...


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

Eorb said:


> We have the 220 and love it. Big enough so we can even do beer can chicken. Also have the stand, but I haven't figured out how to go from folded up to standing up, without looking like a clown. The way it folds with the grill on it, I end up having to turn it upside down to get the legs extended. I would sure love to figure out how to open it up without having to flip it. Any ideas?


Ha- I thought it was just me...I havnt brought mine out into public yet, because everytime I try opening (or closing) it with the grill mounted, the activity resembles... well, you know that saying about the monkey and the football?


----------



## Ace

Chalk another one up for the Q100...we use it regularly whenever we go camping. I haven't picked up a cart for it yes since cooking on a picnic table seems to work just fine. I have considered connecting it to the propane line on our current trailer (Jayco 25RKS), but since we will be upgrading to an Outbacker with an outside kitchen I don't think I am going to bother. I am sure we will still use the Q100 for most of our cooking even with the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## deanintemp

Eorb said:


> We have the 220 and love it. Big enough so we can even do beer can chicken. Also have the stand, but I haven't figured out how to go from folded up to standing up, without looking like a clown. The way it folds with the grill on it, I end up having to turn it upside down to get the legs extended. I would sure love to figure out how to open it up without having to flip it. Any ideas?


yea, I can do it pretty well now - took me a while though. Can't explain it though...sorry. I am thinking that I could get rich just by taking pictures of how to fold and unfold this darn thing without looking like a clown and then publish it as a manual...lol


----------



## deanintemp

Eorb said:


> We have the 220 and love it. Big enough so we can even do beer can chicken. Also have the stand, but I haven't figured out how to go from folded up to standing up, without looking like a clown. The way it folds with the grill on it, I end up having to turn it upside down to get the legs extended. I would sure love to figure out how to open it up without having to flip it. Any ideas?


Ancient Chinese secret...


----------



## thefulminator

From the instructions it doesn't look like you are supposed to be able to fold/unfold the cart with the grill on it.

Weber cart instruction manual


----------



## ftwildernessguy

I don't see how it's possible to unfold it with the grill on. I just take the grill off, turn it upside down and unfold it with a flourish, then turn it over and put the grill on. I have it choreographed so it's not unlike watching a professional ballet. At least that's what I think it looks like. I find it works much easier after a couple beers.


----------



## deanintemp

ftwildernessguy said:


> I don't see how it's possible to unfold it with the grill on. I just take the grill off, turn it upside down and unfold it with a flourish, then turn it over and put the grill on. I have it choreographed so it's not unlike watching a professional ballet. At least that's what I think it looks like. I find it works much easier after a couple beers.


It can be done, I do it all the time. Much easier with a helper though...


----------



## Chuggs

thefulminator said:


> From the instructions it doesn't look like you are supposed to be able to fold/unfold the cart with the grill on it.
> 
> Weber cart instruction manual


Arrggg...Instructions?? Yeah, I guess there are times when it helps to READ the instructions...









I get a kick out of the instructions in multi-languages. For example...the instruction for Grill in the Lowered Position - La Posicion Baja - Position couchee

Can't you imagining saying... "Hey baby, why don't we put the grill in position couchee and meander over to the Snyder's campsite!" ... It just sounds funny.


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes

thefulminator said:


> From the instructions it doesn't look like you are supposed to be able to fold/unfold the cart with the grill on it.
> 
> Weber cart instruction manual


Eh. Instructions. Thats just one man opinon on how something should be done.


----------



## ftwildernessguy

Instructions are for wimps. Real men don't need no stinkin' instructions.


----------



## rubenhank

booze123 said:


> Is anyone using the Weber Q Grills while camping?
> Somehwere I read that the Weber Q Grill is the only grill that can be used to hook up to the outboard quick disconnect near the outdoor kitchen. Is this true.?
> The thing you got to avoid is 'double-regulation' of the incoming propand.


We have the 220 (has the temp gage - nice feature). As mentioned, you cannot hook to the quick connect. On my list is a splitter to hook onto one of the tanks (before the regulator). Then from the splitter, I would run one line down under the tanks and put in a quick connect there. Then I could use that 10' line that I bought when I did not know about the regulator issue.

For the 220, I bought all the options, except for the cart. I have the wheeled bag that is very helpful for tailgates - when you have to drag it across a parking lot (Go Huskers!). Also, you have to get the tongs and spatula that mount under the side tables, very handy. Note: when storing in the bag after returning home, crack it open to allow the grill to air out. I have had some moisture issues...


----------

